# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Referat per Ismail Kadare.

## jack_sparow

Me ndihmon dot ndonjeri me nje referat per vecorite e gjuhes dhe stilit te ismail kadarese.Me duhet patjeter nje ,por vete nuk di si ta bej .Nqs do me ndihmonte ndonje do tia dija shume per nder.

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Me ndihmon dot ndonjeri me nje referat per vecorite e gjuhes dhe stilit te ismail kadarese.Me duhet patjeter nje ,por vete nuk di si ta bej .Nqs do me ndihmonte ndonje do tia dija shume per nder.


Sa paguan ? Sa euro faqja ?

----------


## ooooo

> Sa paguan ? Sa euro faqja ?


:O  paske fillu me kendu kengen "do te behem milioner" hahhah

Jack kot me te pyt ke lexu noicik Kadare apo hic :Lulja3:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Sa paguan ? Sa euro faqja ?


Ofertat për pagësën mund ta bësh me mesazhe private. 

Në këtë forum çdo gjë është vullnetare.

----------


## jack_sparow

> Sa paguan ? Sa euro faqja ?


Per ty 0.0 euro/faqja. Referatin e dua nja 3 faqe .He si thua ?




> Jack kot me te pyt ke lexu noicik Kadare apo hic


Jo per here te pare po e degjoj :buzeqeshje: 

Tashi do na gjeni ndonje referat apo jo ?

----------


## Kreksi

Ne çfare stili e doni referatin ?

----------


## Do Not Tread On

> Ne çfare stili e doni referatin ?


Alla frenga... Flm!

----------

